# Apple TV et NAS



## ifine (21 Novembre 2011)

Je cherche un moyen d'avoir accès à ma bibliothèque iTunes avec mon AppleTV sans nécessairement avoir mon Mac d'allumé !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Est ce possible avec un NAS branché sur la box ?
Quelqu'un a t il déjà testé le Synology DS 111 que j'envisage de m'offrir ?
Merci


----------



## Wargoth (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas l'apple tv mais ma bibliothèque itune et time machine sont sur mon seagate goflex home.


----------



## stef_iphone (21 Novembre 2011)

ifine a dit:


> Je cherche un moyen d'avoir accès à ma bibliothèque iTunes avec mon AppleTV sans nécessairement avoir mon Mac d'allumé !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je me pose exactement la même question et j'ai l'intention de m'offrir le même NAS... alors j'attends les réponses avec impatience !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (21 Novembre 2011)

c'est la config que j'ai...
ça qu'il faut savoir:
aTV non jailbreakée : iTunes Et Mac allumé obligatoire!

Si tu veux que ton aTV récupère les fichiers sur le syno, il ne faut surtout pas mettre l'atv a jour ( reste en 4.4.2), puis il faut le jb avec seasonpass et y installer xmbc ( perso, j'ai acheté l'aTv juste avant que la maj ne sorte ...pas folle la guêpe! )

Apple c'est bien, mais quand c'est trop bridé, c'est pénible.
Une aTV sert surtout à louer des films et les acheter... mais une fois de plus tu mets la main la poche!

voilà !


----------



## stef_iphone (21 Novembre 2011)

Quelle déception donc même si l'on met sa biblio iTunes sur son syno, il faudra démarrer le Mac pour y avoir accès :-(


----------



## Bubblefreddo (22 Novembre 2011)

oui !


----------



## stef_iphone (24 Novembre 2011)

Du coup Mon cur balance entre un DS 111 et une Time Capsule... Je possède un MacMini, une AppleTv (connectée au reseau en wifi), un wd hd live (connecté au réseau en wifi), une PS3 (en wifi), un iPad et des iphone
Je pensais que je pourrai avoir accès à ma biblio iTunes grâce au Syno avec le Mac éteint mais on m'a dit le contraire, je pensais que je pourrais voir des films stockés sur mon syno avec le wd Hd mais on m'a dit qu'en wifi c'etait difficile...
Du coup je ne sais pas si pour du stockage, je ne ferai pas mieux de prendre une TC un peu moins chère et qui sert d'extension wifi...
Qu'en pensez vous quel est le meilleur choix selon vous ?


----------



## idefix84 (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
As tu fait des essais, car avec ce que tu possèdes déjà comme matos cela permet de se faire une opinion.
Un mac allumé le temps de voir un film c'est pas la mort.
Pour un bon usage de l'atv2 un jailbreak + plex et plex server sur le mac.
Sinon concernant le choix: le syno sans aucun doute, le dsm est en constante évolution contrairement à la time capsule.
Bon courage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------

http://atv2.fr/atv-flash-black-1-0-version-finale-est-disponible
ici on parle de lire à partir d'un nas...


----------



## stef_iphone (26 Novembre 2011)

Ça y est j'ai commandé un DS111 (black week end chez MacWay) je vous en dirai des nouvelles ...


----------

